# إلى الخبراء في عالم تقنيه المياهـ ... افيدونا



## eng.amoudi (8 يونيو 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 

توجد لدي بعض الاستفسار والطلبات وهي كالتالي :

أولا : ماهو المرجع الاساسي لمياه الشرب ومعدلات الكميات المطلوبه فيها يعني بإختصار ماهو المرجع (الكود) مثل ماهو في التكييف ASHRAE والحريق NFPA ؟؟؟؟؟؟
اتمنى الحصول على الكود كاملا . 

ثانيا : كيف يتم التحويل مابين :
PPM إلى mg/l ??

ثالثا : ماذا عن البرموات والرقم الهيدروجيني والعسر الكلي ؟؟؟

وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء .​*


----------



## M.eltaief (21 ديسمبر 2015)

المرجع الاساسى هو منظمه الصحه العالميه


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (13 يناير 2016)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم بخصوص درجة الحموضة لمياه الشرب تكون ما بين 7.5 الى8.5 والعسرة الكلية من 120 الى 400 ppm
اما التحويل من ppm - mg/lt نضرب قيمة ppm في كثافة السائل 
وبتوفيق الله


----------

